# What size leg hold?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

What size leg hold do u use for a dirt hole set for mainly coyotes? I was using a #2 double spring but some got out of it somehow and left fur to prove so i bought a number 3 double spring will this be good enough?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

For coyotes I like a trap with a 6 inch jaw spread like the #3's. With that said I have caught alot of coyotes in Bridger 1.65's and 1 3/4 size traps. I have also caught alot of coyotes in #2's and if I had a pull out it was most likely trapper error. A #2 is a great coyote trap and pull outs happen usualy bacause the pan tension was to light or the trap wasn't bedded solid which can both lead to toe catches and a possible pull out. Your springs may also be weak and need to be replaced.


----------

